# GetBackers discussion thread...



## Mori` (Jan 3, 2007)

...that hopefully won't die as quickly as the others did back in 05 T_T

anyway my getbackers fandom is running strong of late and I've noticed lots of wise and venerable members also revealing themselves to be GB fans so I thought it might be worth another try and building some kind of fanbase =p

anyway...


_The manga follows a pair known as the GetBackers, their names are Midou Ban and Amano Ginji. The two of them live in Shinjuku in Tokyo and are regular out of cash and forced to sleep in their car. Ban and Ginji operate a freelance recovery service; for a fee they will recover (or "get back") any lost or stolen item for a client. They boast an "almost 100% success rate" in their business.

Ban and Ginji aren't quite your ordinary humans though, both posessing mysterious abilities which they use to carry out their various tasks, despite the apparent simplicity of their job things often turn bizarre and dangerous, afterall you can't expect valuable items to go unprotected.

 As the story progresses these missions become more personal and reveal more about the pasts of the pair as well as the other characters introduced throughout the series._

anyway, for me getbackers is a shounen with one of the most fun storylines, with great character devlopment/backstory, a good plot and fantastic art.

~Leafninja Biographies

or

Tokyopop have released 17 volumes in english (they are doing a rather good job, i just got vol 15 today ^^) and there are 37 currently released in Japan, the series is projected to run for around 40 volumes.

for anyone reading who likes yaoi fandom, despite the lack of material available online mangawise you'll find a healthy amount of fics and so on.

(hmm this was my 8000th post apparently)


----------



## Vodrake (Jan 3, 2007)

Aye, another great series which doesn't recieve the attention it deserves (Except from yaoi fic writers seemingly... T_T), so hopefully this thread will introduce to lots more people.

I would scan in all the english chapters that I have (up to vol 16), but that would involve shredding my volumes, and I don't know how well Tokyopop would take it either. >_<

But if anybody wants some raw/chinese scans, I have up to volume 34, so just ask and i'll try to get them to you. ^_^


----------



## Yak (Jan 3, 2007)

Vodrake said:


> Aye, another great series which doesn't recieve the attention it deserves (Except from yaoi fic writers seemingly... T_T), so hopefully this thread will introduce to lots more people.
> 
> I would scan in all the english chapters that I have (up to vol 16), but that would involve shredding my volumes, and I don't know how well Tokyopop would take it either. >_<
> 
> But if anybody wants some raw/chinese scans, I have up to volume 34, so just ask and i'll try to get them to you. ^_^



Vodrake, could you upload volume 29-34 some time? You can take all the time you want (okay, unless it's several months or years of course XD) and don't need to rush it. I have vol. 1-13 translated and from 14 to 28 in raw. I'd like to know what it happening in between.

--

On topic: I really wonder why there are no groups who have picked up this manga to scan and translate it. It's really awesome, the characters are great and the storyline is thrilling. There are places to get the raws out there, all that would be needed is a translator.


----------



## Mori` (Jan 3, 2007)

I could do with ones post 23 as thats where lurk stopped, you did post a site in the OB the other day but it was down when i tried it on the 31st T_T

i borrowed TP's translations to typeset these pages from vol 15 as they cracked me up


----------



## Yak (Jan 3, 2007)

moridin said:


> I could do with ones post 23 as thats where lurk stopped, you did post a site in the OB the other day but it was down when i tried it on the 31st T_T
> 
> i borrowed TP's translations to typeset these pages from vol 15 as they cracked me up



That side should be up again. They had a down but I tried it yesterday and it worked.


----------



## Mori` (Jan 3, 2007)

ah awesome then i can get upto 34 without much trouble ^_^

time to collate some GB summaries and translations then!!

several translations from the "take back the eternal bond" arc can be found here (chps 20-33 of the arc in fact) about halfway down the page.



lots of summaries now







missing 13




















strange numbering pattern, shouldn't be a chapter missing >_>


















Act 11. Get Back the Lost time 23 ~ missing


Act 11. Get Back the Lost time 26 ~ missing




all hosted on takadainmate's LJ, if ya want to thank her you can there though I'm not sure she'll read them. thats about as far as she runs on GB, much love to her <333

more stuff









and thats about all for now


----------



## Id (Jan 3, 2007)

I enjoyed the anime, is the manga better?


----------



## Yak (Jan 3, 2007)

Id said:


> I enjoyed the anime, is the manga better?



By far. Imo, it has better art and most importantly a whole bunch of new characters are introduced or already known ones have their backgrounds revealed much more. The manga is also a lot stronger compared to the level of the anime.

Overall, the manga completes what has been missing or changed in the anime. We learn about the main character's background's bit by bit and the mysterious powers behind Mugenjou and Babylon City, its highest tower.


----------



## Mori` (Jan 3, 2007)

I'm with yak (i still can;t call you z~k, go back to yakkun already)

the manga really delves into the pasts of the characters a lot more and you get great development into everyone, also there are some pretty solid twists in it as well that are rather enjoyable


----------



## HugeGuy (Jan 4, 2007)

Here's a French page that is quite updated with the raws I believe. Credit goes to Z~K for giving the link to me via PM.^^
Link removed

And here's the link to the Chinese version that Vodrake gave me. It compensates for what the French page missed. Naturally, the credit goes to him.^^
Nintendo Vs. Sony Stock In 2006

Sadly, I don't think I can contribute anymore for now, not even discussion as it's been a looooooong time since I last read the manga. And the fact that I read them in Chinese means that most of the time, I wouldn't know their English counterpart.


----------



## Id (Jan 4, 2007)

Come on people, if you have English scan or trans post them up or make a pimping project out of it.

I really liked the anime, and I’m to cheap to buy the manga.


----------



## vanh (Jan 4, 2007)

A good series indeed. But I dropped it when a manga magazine here stopped releasing them weekly. 

I could find up to volume 34 raw here , but since it's the raw , and my must-read list is too long, and blah, I can't discuss much now


----------



## Mori` (Jan 4, 2007)

Id said:


> Come on people, if you have English scan or trans post them up or make a pimping project out of it.
> 
> I really liked the anime, and I’m to cheap to buy the manga.



there's links to all the available english material on the web listed in the first post >_<

in other news



for those who are interested, its quite the chapter and rather sad at the same time o____________O


----------



## Yak (Jan 6, 2007)

Okay. I made this directory on most of the characters of the Get Backers universe. It's a tier ranking for the Outskirts Battledome and I would like everyone who has some decent knowledge of the manga to comment on it and discuss it if you like. Warning! It contains manga spoilers, so only click on if if you are absolutely sure you want to.

Starting from low to higher tiers.


*Get Backers directory*


*Spoiler*: __ 





*red* – the top-tier characters. 
*orange* – high-tier characters.
*yellow* – mid-tier characters.
*green* – low-tier characters.
*black* – very low-tier/special characters.





*Spoiler*: _Gouzou Maguruma (Mr. No-Brake)_ 



*Gouzou Maguruma – “Mr. No-Brake”* (TRANSPORTER)

- Gouzou Maguruma has never shown any fighting abilities since his job as a transporter involved driving vehicles. His reckless but awesome driving skills earned him his name “Mr. No-Brake”. 







*Spoiler*: _Ryudo Hishiki - The Undead_ 



*Ryudo Hishiki – “The Undead”* (PROTECTOR)

- Ryudo Hishiki used to be a professional wrestler before he became a bodyguard. There is nothing fancy about him except the fact that he has huge damage-soaking potential. Everything the Get Backers have thrown at him when confronting him, he survived.

Hishiki has been set on fire and burned, drowned, been thrown out the window of a skyscraper and even survived being hit by lightning. He is also immune to Ginji`s lighting attacks, making him the probably only character in Get Backers who is able to resist the high voltage of Ginji`s attacks completely. He has always come back no matter what happened to him and ironically he is the only guy the Get Backers try to avoid as best as possible despite the fact that they are leaps and bounds above him and could easily defeat him again.







*Spoiler*: _Ryoma and Ayame Magami_ 



*Ryoma and Ayame Magami* – former “Volts” members

- Ryoma and Ayame used to be former members of the “Volts” gang. Shido Fuyuki used to be their superior as one of the four kings of the “Volts”.

Ryoma always had a problem with Shido being his superior. He is a doping-junky who takes all possible kinds of drugs and steroids to build up his body. His speed is much higher than that of any ordinary human but his biggest feat is his incredible power he gained from his muscular body and the fact that he has treated his right arm with skin-hardening drugs and materials. Now this arm is as hard and sharp as a sword and can cut through solid concrete walls like butter.

Ayame is just as sick as his brother, however in a different way. Just like Ryoma he is obsessed with power but doesn`t dare to go the risky way of his brother because he is afraid of the side effects of the reckless doping Ryoma does.
Ayame has enhanced bodyparts with steel spikes on his forehead, shoulders and ellbows. His finger nails are solid metal claws. His fake long hair is made from anti-gravitation metal, an invention made in Mugenjou. Its agravic but extremely flexible and razor sharp. Before experimenting on his own body, Ayame has tested his modifications on countless of innocent people. Ayame mainly attacks with his hair.







*Spoiler*: _Akame Kogenta_ 



*Akame Kogenta* – student of the West-Fuuchoin school

- just like Kazuki Fuuchoin, heir of the Fuuchoin-clan, Akame uses Koto-wires to attack. He traps and slices his opponents in half. However, his skill is way below that of a real Fuuchoin-clan member and to compensate for his lack of skill, he uses wires made from anti-gravitation metal. Overall, he is a pretty cheap and weak fighter.







*Spoiler*: _Kirihito (Kiryuudo)_ 



*Kirihito* (Kiryuudo-member)

- a member of the Spider-clan, Kirihito first encountered Shido Fuyuki and tried to kill him since the Maryuudo and Kiryuudo are mortal enemies. Kirihito controls a rare kind of very poisonous spiders. He not only uses them for attack purposes but also traps his enemies in their webs or uses the web strings, which are more durable that steel, to stand on. He is eventually defeated by Shido and Himiko uses one of her perfumes on him to make him forget the encounter in order to protect Shido’s and Madoka’s identity.







*Spoiler*: _Onigumo (Kiryuudo)_ 



*Onigumo* (Kiryuudo-member)

- another member of the Spider-clan and actually Kirihito’s father. Due to his lowly status within the clan he kept it a secret and only became Kirihito’s bodyguard. He even battled Ban using his “Karma”, which reveals his true form but Ban defeated him without killing him by using the Jagan on him.







*Spoiler*: _Ageha_ 



*Ageha*

- another of Saichou's henchmen, the partner of Murasakimaru. She utilizes a weird arm-armor that seems to serve as a dagger or knife-like weapon, too. The duo was later defeated by Himiko.







*Spoiler*: _Murasakimaru_ 



*Murasakimaru*

- the partner of Ageha, Murasakimaru is a competent warrior with his vine whip. Himiko defeated him by using her corroding perfume. He lost his left arm in the process.






*Spoiler*: _Haruki Emishi - Fresh Blood Joker_ 



*Haruki Emishi – “Bloodbath Joker/Fresh Blood Joker”*

- Emishi is the sole survivor of the “Roran”-clan. He utilises a long double-sided whip, made from the hair of the women of Roran. His nickname “Bloodbath Joker” comes from his old times together with the members of the “Volts” where he was massacring his enemies in a cruel fashion while laughing like a maniac.

Emishi is generally a very light and friendly character, always up to a joke but when it comes to fighting he shows his formidable skills with the huge whip of his. He has a huge range and can quickly trap and bind his opponents with his weapon; a simple arm motion allowing him to twist the ropes of the whip to suffocate opponents, breaking their bones or twirl-throwing them and smashing them in the ground with grand force, usually enough to knock the enemy out or even kill him in one strike. Another interesting fact about the whip of Roran is that it is as durable as steel but also as flexible and soft as silk. It also ignites quickly when getting in contact with large amounts of Roran-blood and oxygen. The resulting chemical reaction equals a huge explosion, engulfing everything in a fiery inferno. A true suicide-move.

Shido Fuyuki, Emishi`s best friend, once commented on Emishi being on par with the four kings of the “Volts” powerwise if it weren`t for the fact that Emishi is often hesitating when facing stronger opponents.







*Spoiler*: _Takuma Fudo - The Enlightened_ 



*Takuma Fudo – “The Enlightened”*

- Takuma Fudo is describes by Midou Ban as a person who unites all sins of man. He has a background story with Ban pre-Get Backers and in their encounter Ban somehow got to defeat Fudo and rip his left arm off. Ever since, Takuma has been obsessed with fulfilling his “throbbing desire”, to kill Midou Ban and get his revenge.

Fudo is an incredible fearsome fighter who is frightendly fast and powerful. He furthermore uses his left artificial metal arm which is equipped with three long steel claws. However, his most dangerous feat is his precognition. 

Fudo can see the future up to three seconds before it happens. This way he can anticipate how his enemies will attack or what they will do which makes it incredibly hard to fight Fudo effectively.








To be continued...


----------



## Yak (Jan 6, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Juubei Kakei - Flying Needle_ 



*Juubei Kakei – “Flying Needle Juubei”*

- Juubei Kakei is the younger brother of  Sakura Kakei and both belong to the Kakei-clan, a long since befriended clan of the Fuuchoin. Juubei and Kazuki grew up together as friends with Juubei being destined to be Kazuki’s protector and “doctor” as the tradition goes. Juubei also served under Kazuki who was one of the four kings when being with the “Volts”.

Juubei earned his nickname from the usage of large steel needles he throws with high speed, force and pin point accuracy. His character is that of a stoic, very serious person and Midou Ban is often joking and calling him “Samurai boy” due to his ancient way of talking. Juubei also uses his clan’s speciality, the black needles which are made from lodestone and react to the magnetism emitted from Juubei’s “Tai-Chi stone”, a round rock with the Yin-Yang symbolism. This way he can far better control the black needles and perform different attacks or even redirect the thrown needles in mid-air.

Due to the excessive usage of the “Tai-Chi stone” Juubei has temporarely lost his eye-sight and his high skill in Shinjutsu (needle techniques) allows him to fight blind to a certain degree. He also later implants the stone in his chest, allowing him to use both his hands for fighting with black needles. However, it takes a great toll to his body and emits radiation which makes it impossible for anyone to stay near him for longer.

Another awesome fact about Juubei is his supportive skill in acupuncture and his understanding of the flow of Chi in the human body. By piercing special points on his body with the needles, Juubei can accelerate his healing process or even turn his arm hard as steel.






*Spoiler*: _Sakura Kakei_ 



*Sakura Kakei*

- the older sister of Juubei Kakei. She probably is the most loyal person around MacBex/Makube X and seems to care for him in a motherly way, although its not entirely excluded that their relationship might be of romantic nature.

She rarely fights or uses her abilities in an offensive way, however it is known that her style includes the usage of long cloth which she seems to control via telepathy. She once easily restrained Takuma Fudo with her cloth and later in the manga a mere flick of her weapon cut down several large stone pillars.






*Spoiler*: _MakubeX_ 



*Macbex/Makube X*  (FOUR KINGS)

- one of the four kings of the “Volts”. Macbex was found as a baby by the old man Gen in Mugenjou, his first name unknown, only his family name “Makube” written on the sack he was found in. The “X” was added later on to symbolise the absence of knowledge for the first name and the name was romanised into Macbex.

Macbex isn’t a fighter like the rest of the kings but being trained by Gen first he easily surpassed the old man’s skill with computers and technical things and now he is a super hacker forcing his will on any computer as he pleases. He also invented the “Wire Doll” program which allows him to lock onto humans and control their bodies as he wishes.

As the manga advances, Macbex discovers another power, unique to him. He can control all virtual data and programs in Mugenjou at will without having even access to a computer, much like he is a program himself, a part of Mugenjou.






*Spoiler*: _Himiko Kudo - Lady Poison_ 



*Himiko Kudo – “Lady Poison” *(TRANSPORTER)

- Himiko, her Brother Yamato and Midou Ban used to be thieves in Ban’s pre-Get Backers times. A tragic incident related to Himiko’s and Yamato’s fate as “Voodoo Children” caused Yamato’s death through Ban’s hand and ever since Himiko seemed to hold a grudge against him while at the same time sharing a brotherly, sometimes even romantic relationship with Ban.

As later revealed in the manga, Himiko is a far descendant of a clan of witches (actually the same clan Ban’s family originates from; so they are far related by blood) and was destined to become a witch, however she was eventually abandoned and rised in the arts of the shamans, the arch rivals of the witches.

Himiko’s fighting skills are at best average but for her young age of 16 (now 17) she is a very mature person and being trained in both witchcraft and shamanism she utilises perfume witchcraft which make her a reliable friend or a horrible foe. She and her brother have developed more than 200 perfumes which serve as catalysts for spells with different effects. However, Himiko never carries more than 7 perfumes at once since too many different catalysts can overload the user.

Here are some of her commonly used perfumes she uses for fighting:

(Taken from Wikipedia)

·	Kaenkou (Flame Perfume) - causes fire to burn the inhaler from inside out. Sometimes Himiko inhales a little of the perfume herself, and by using controlled breathing techniques, is able to exhale fire like a flame thrower

·	Taikakou (Retrogression/Devolution Perfume) - turns the inhaler into a pre-historic, ape-like creature

·	Jigenkou (Time Limited Perfume) - paralyzes the inhaler for a certain period of time depending on the amount of poison used

·	Boukyakukou (Oblivion Perfume) - inhaler forgets all events and memories of the last 24 hours

·	Tsuibikou (Trailing Perfume or Following Poison) - when used, it leaves a trace scent on who, what, or wherever it's left on. This allows Himiko to track an object's movements or to find a certain location. Ban also has the ability to smell this particular poison. Ban managed to locate Himiko when Himiko used this in the Infinite Fortress.

·	Fushokukou (Corrosion Perfume) - contact with this perfume either by touch or inhalation will immediately corrode or wear away any kind of material

·	Kaiminkou (Sleep Perfume) - one whiff and the inhaler falls asleep instantly. Himiko's favorite poison (along with Flame Perfume) to use on Ban when he pisses her off

·	Kugutsukou (Puppet Perfume) - a perfume emitted by Himiko's own body chemistry, it allows her to control the inhaler's movements against their will. Puppet Perfume is usually used as a last resort, or if Himiko finds herself without her perfumes or clothes (which is more often than not)

·	Kasokukou (Acceleration Perfume) - Himiko's most powerful and most dangerous perfume. It causes the inhaler's movements to become inhumanly faster, but three or more whiffs of the poison take a heavy toll on the user and is life threatening 

(one whiff of the Acceleration Perfume doubles the speed of the user, another whiff triples it and so on. Himiko has never used more than two whiffs since her body isn’t built to deal with this kind of speeds for a long time. It puts her in too much danger. However, using this perfume she had temporally achieved the speeds of Kyoji Kagami once, someone who is usually only matched by people like Kurodo Akabane or Midou Ban.

·	Kaidokukou (Antidote Perfume) - self-explanatory really. It neutralizes the effects of Himiko's other perfumes







*Spoiler*: _Kaoru Ujiie - Cursed Knights_ 



*Kaoru Ujiie – “Crimson of the Cursed Knights”* (former “Volts” member)

- Kaoru used to be a former member of the “Volts” and a great admirer or Ginji/Raitei. After Ginji left Mugenjou, she felt betrayed and joined the Voodooists and worked under the lead of Masaki Kurusu, who thought the same about Ginji betraying everyone. Her powers involve fire and flames and together with her partner she can amplify this ability even more.






*Spoiler*: _Jouya Kanou - Cursed Knights_ 



*Jouya Kanou – “Raven of the Cursed Knights”* (former “Volts member)

- the partner of Kaoru Ujiie and another of Masaki Kurusu’s henchmen, Jouya utilizes gigantic fans to create cutting winds. He can also use his skills to amplify Kaoru’s fire techniques, “fanning the fire”, so to speak. Just like Kaoru and Masaki he thinks of Ginji as an betrayer but together with his female partner he still has pangs of guilt when Shido Fuyuki asked them about their loyality.






*Spoiler*: _Jourougumo (Kiryuudo 7)_ 



*Jourougumo* (Kiryuudo 7)

- she is the mistress of the Spider-clan and her speciality is “Tactician” meaning she often works through disguises and conceit. She managed to disguise herself as a whore and once as Madoka, Shido Fuyuki’s blind girlfriend, who was kidnapped by the Kiryuudo 7.







*Spoiler*: _Juurou Kamata (Kiryuudo 7)_ 



*Juurou Kamata* (Kiryuudo 7)

- his speciality is “Assassin”. He leads the Mantis-clan and while his fighting abilities are not very notable, his ability makes him very dangerous. Just like Natsuki Amon, his ability is “Death”, allowing him to drain the life force of his victims.







*Spoiler*: _Genshuu Miyama (Kiryuudo 7)_ 



*Genshuu Miyama* (Kiryuudo 7)

- He is the leader of the Beetle-clan and the only one who wants the Kiryuudo to be normal people. He aided Himiko Kudo during her quest of restoring the Kiryuudo to ordinary people but was eventually betrayed by Saichou and his henchman Hakumon killed him (however not without losing an arm). Genshuu’s speciality is “Warrior” and thus making him incredibly strong.







*Spoiler*: _Saichou Mumyouin (Kiryuudo 7)_ 



*Saichou Mumyouin* (Kiryuudo 7)

- his speciality is that of a monk which is reflected in his looks. He is the leader of the Butterfly-clan and a master of illusions, using butterflies “through which no scent can be smelled, no sound can be heard and nothing can be seen”. Midou Ban eventually kills him by smashing his face two times with his fist and after that driving his head into the ground with his “Snake Bite” for betraying his Kiryuudo fellows.





To be continued...


----------



## Yak (Jan 6, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Suiha Koyanagi (Kiryuudo 7)_ 



*Suiha Koyanagi* (Kiryuudo 7)

- he?s deemed to be the most wicked of the 7 by many and his ability allows him to control seaweed. He guards the giant lake in the Death Valley. He almost subdued Ginji but he managed to convince the seaweed to stop their murderous doings and allow him to continue his quest to rescue Madoka. Ginji eventually defeated Suiha.









*Spoiler*: _Kaoru Haruki (Shikizoku)_ 



*Kaoru Haruki* (Shikizoku)

- the Shikizoku are the last members of the Maryuudo-clans, the arch enemies of the Kiryuudo. Kaoru is the youngest of the remaining three Shikizoku members but her character displays her maturity. She is a calm, convicted character much in contrast to Ryuuhou Agi?s arrogance or Amon Natsuki?s uncertainty. Her Shikizoku-power is ?Healing?.







*Spoiler*: _Ryuuhou Agi (Shikizoku)_ 



*Ryuuhou Agi *(Shikizoku)

- his Shikizoku-power is ?Sleep?. He is a tall, tanned man who is rather proud of being a Maryuudo and he appears to be a bit arrogant.







*Spoiler*: _Amon Natsuki (Shikizoku)_ 



*Amon Natsuki* (Shikizoku)

- Amon is a red-haired young man with a cheerful attitude. He also have a melancholic touch to him which is probably due to the nature of his Shikizoku-power and that he didn?t stay close to other people in the past. He and Haruki Emishi later become friends since they both share the same kind of humor. 

Amon is the most feared of the Shikizoku for his power is ?Death?. He can kill anyone and anything by draining them dry of their life force and using the absorbed energy to heal his own wounds. 







*Spoiler*: _Toshiki Uryuu - Hell's Knight_ 



*Toshiki Uryuu ? ?Hell?s Knight?* (former ?Fuuga? member)

- Toshiki Uryuu is the son of the second wife of the patriarch of a clan that practises the ?Murasame-ryuu? fighting style, which specializes in palm-stroke manipulation and Chi conduction.

Albeit being older than his brother, who was born in the family by the first wife of the patriarch, Uryuu only came second in rank and used to be his younger brother?s vassal. Being enraged by the fact that he wasn?t considered a heir of the school, he challenged his brother to a fight which he won in a bloody fashion and killed his younger brother. As a consequence he was dismissed from the clan and Uryuu eventually fled to Mugenjou where he met Kazuki and Juubei and joined Kazuki?s gang ?Fuuga?, which was in the pre-?Volts? era.

Serving under Kazuki he was teamed up with Juubei and both formed a sort of friendship and rivalry. When Fuuga later split up, Uryuu went away and allied with a different group, his constant urge to prove himself worthy and looking for a purpose in life leading him to commit more and more outrageous, bloody deeds.
Toshiki uses palm strokes through which he emits his Chi to the extend that a mere touch can break a solid concrete wall. He is said to have so much potential that he could possibly even beat Midou Ban in a battle.







*Spoiler*: _Shido Fuyuki - Beast Master_ 



*Shido Fuyuki ? ?Beast Master?* (FOUR KINGS)

- Shido is one of the last few members of the Maryuudo, an ancient aboriginal clan. He can talk to and command animals although he prefers to call it ?asking them a favour? since he considers the animals as his friends and tries to protect and help them as much as they do it for him. 

Shido is also considered a genius that only appears once in 100 years, speaking for his incredible talent and skill in the arts of the Maryuudo. He can transform/imitate more than 100 animals, for example granting him the strength and speed of a hungry wolf or echolocation from bats.

He was even strong enough to subdue a serious Kazuki and that?s without accessing his full-powered Chimera form. Shido furthermore has a unique power as part of the ?Shikizoku?, the last members of the Maryuudo. This power is ?Awakening?, which means Shido can unlock the hidden potential of the person he is using it on (for example, he could make Ginji go Raitei without the influence of Mugenjou).







*Spoiler*: _Kazuki Fuuchoin - String Master Kazuki_ 



*Kazuki Fuuchoin ? ?String Master Kazuki/Prince of Fear?* (FOUR KINGS)

- the effeminate looking Kazuki is a member of the deceased Fuuchoin-clan, one of four rivalling clans which all practice the art of string fighting. Those are the Fuuchoin (Omote or Outside clan), Kokuchoin (Ura or Inside clan), Higashi Fuuchoin (East Fuuchoin) and Nishi Fuuchoin (West Fuuchoin ?see: Akame Kogenta).
There is a strong rivalry and envy between the Fuuchoin-clan, the supposed main clan who is having a ?bright? life, standing on the outside and the Kokuchoin-clan, the ?shadow? side of the Fuuchoin, who is never allowed to show his face and earn any of the Fuuchoin?s glory. This whole rivalry eventually led to a war between the two schools with Kazuki being left as the only survior of the Fuuchoin clan.

Kazuki?s school many focused on graceful and fluent moves, which is why many of his techniques are named after natural phenomena and include names that involve water and mist. Kazuki fights with Koto-strings who are hidden in bells tied to his hair. By flinging them and cause them to vibrate with his fingers (and possibly sending Chi in them), he can easily cut through steel and stone. His various attacks allow him to both attack in many different fashions and defend against almost any physical attacks. He even managed to shield himself and some of his friends from explosions. However, his shield can be broken with sufficient strength or even be bypassed by special abilities (such as the light manipulation from Masaki Kurusu).

Some of his strongest attacks allow him to throw the countless long strings up in the air and let them rain down on the enemy like over-dimensional needles, symbolising a shower of comets. Another move is called ?Empty Moon?, which allows him to twirl his strings so fast that they create a vacuum inside a ball. Upon opening the ?shell?, air is flowing in and the resulting air streams cut the enemy down.

Albeit not the strongest of the four kings (with Shido Fuyuki probably being stronger, as well as Masaki Kurusu), Kazuki has earned his nickname ?Prince of Fear? while spending a week in the Beltline, the borderline area between the lower levels of Mugenjou and Babylon City, the high tower of Mugenjou with infinite danger potential. He was only able to spend a week there because it was so dangerous but the nickname earned comes from the cruelty Kazuki had to display in order to survive there.





To be continued...


----------



## Yak (Jan 6, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Miroku 7 (Protectors)_ 



*Miroku 7* (PROTECTORS)

- when first appearing, the Miroku 7 appear to be a single person but their biggest secret is that they are actually seven siblings who share one body. Just like split personalities, the different characters surface and change the appearance of the body along with their fighting style, which makes them extremely dangerous and very difficult to adapt to.

The seven siblings all have different character traits and physical features, such as different flexibility, speed and strength as well as fighting style. They can also take turns in appearing so the “body” of the others can take some rest when they are wounded or exhausted.

The seven Mirokus are described as follows:

_Natsuhiko Miroku_ – he’s the declared leader of the group and an all-round fighter. He is very fast and strong, uniting the feats of his sister Kirara and his brother Tokisada. He also has a secret technique, the “Immaterial New Moon”, which allows him to create an energy sword from nothing (it doesn’t require a blade,  he’s just drawing it out like a sword from its sheath and it appears). That blade easily cuts through stone and steel.

_Tokisada Miroku_ – the ferocious Tokisada is very hot-blooded and short tempered which is reflected in his hasty but violent and powerful fighting style. He uses a very large Katana and according to Ginji he “swings it like a hammer”. In consequence, almost everything that is hit by Tokisadas harsh attacks is destroyed. However, he lacks the calm and patience of his sibling and many of his attacks seem obvious. Experienced fighters can deal with him but his wild nature can surprise and quickly overwhelm his opponents.

_Kirara Miroku_ – the kind looking Kirara seems to be the friendly and shy type but this look is deceiving. Her movements are light and easy like feathers but she strikes with incredible speed that is only rivalled by Natsuhiko. She fights with a long spear or Naginata and has a very flexible and versatile style. Her range is the biggest however, physically she is the weakest of the seven.

_Ukyo Miroku_ – Ukyo is the acrobat of the group. He is very jumpy and quick, his movements are confusing and random. He is both good with attack with his feet and his weapon, a large curved sabre, he can also stand on.

_Hikage Miroku_ – Hikage is the oldest of the siblings and he is the only one with white hair. He is also a blind swordsman, who’s skill with the Katana is probably the second-highest in the group. Due to his blindness he can fight his opponents without using his eyes and only relying on his other senses + 6th sense. His experience and intuition is great, he even located Ginji’s exact position behind a wall when no one could see where he was. In terms of speed his is a bit below Natsuhiko’s and Kirara’s but he equals Natsuhiko’s strength. A very calm and collected man but he fights with determination.

_Tsubaki Miroku_ – he’s trained in close combat and what looks like Military fighting arts. He is foulmouthed and rude but similar ferocious  to Tokisada but more cold-blooded and cool. He is a master with two large military knifes. 
_
Yukihiko Miroku_ – the youngest and friendliest of the Miroku seven is also the strongest. Unlike Natsuhiko, who emits a cruel amount of killing intent and blood lust, Miroku’s aura is described to feel like “air”. He barely emits any presence but is a very intelligent and sharp character. He’s even more of a genious than Natsuhiko when it comes to fighting and his weapon is a circular blade made of meteor stone. The edge is thinner than a micrometer but the blade overall weighs more than 100 Kilograms. Yukihiko spins the blade and throws it with terrifying speed and pin-point accuracy. If he lets the blade rotate, it creates a vacuum and his strongest technique “Material New Moon” creates a gravitation field strong enough to even swallow light. 

Later in the manga, all the personalities unite in the body of Yukihiko and allow him to access all the feats and strengths of his siblings while remaining in his own personality. 






*Spoiler*: _Takeru Teshimine_ 



*Takeru Teshimine*

- Takeru is the man who found Ginji in Mugenjou when he was still a child and had black hair. Needless to say that the man who raised him like his son became Ginji’s best friend during the days of the “Volts” era. His name literally translates to “Emperor of the Peak” and it is assumed that he was the leader of Mugenjou before the “Volts” era.

Not much is known about the mysterious Teshimine but he fights with two Tonfa-like weapons and seems to be strong enough to survive in the Beltline. He also bears the “Stigma”, a cross-like symbol appearing on his eyeball that symbolises a special destiny linked to Mugenjou and possibly Babylon City. It also signals the lost time for all those who entered Babylon City and returned from there alive, cause all memory of that time has been erased upon return. The “Stigma” also grants its wearer additional power.






*Spoiler*: _Dokubatchi (Kiryuudo 7)_ 



*Dokubatchi* (Kiryuudo 7)

- Dokubatchi looks like a female military officer and she is one of the 7 tribe members of the Kiryuudo 7 who serve their leader, Kabuto. Dokubatchi is the sole survivor of the hornet clan and thus uses techniques related to hornets. She is strong enough to even have Ban worried about fighting her, him claiming to be able to come up with “two or three strategies against any enemy” however, when fighting Dokubatchi not being able to “find any effective strategy against her”. Not only Ban, even Kyoji Kagami stepped back from her when seeing her skill.

Ban had defeated her previously by using his Jagan in a brief moment and ever since she was hoping for a revenge. Upon second encounter however, Ban beat her with such brute force she couldn’t defend against even with releasing her “Karma”. Her speciality is “Physician”.






*Spoiler*: _Semimaru Kanade_ 



*Semimaru Kanade* (Kiryuudo 7)

- Semimaru is the most powerful of the Kiryuudo 7. He has made an acquaintance with Dr. Jackal in the past, during times of war. He had a son who Akabane was unable to safe from his injuries inflicted on him during a battle (Akabane was still a doctor at that time). Being portrayed as a ruthless fighter but unable to safe his own son, Semimaru reverted back to what he actually despised about himself the most – a member of the Kiryuudo 7. He believed that, once Kabuto was successfully revived he could use his powers to mutate several strand of hair of his son into a real body.






*Spoiler*: _Masaki Kurusu_ 



*Masaki Kurusu *(FOUR KINGS)

- There is not much known about Masaki Kurusu but it is suspected that he is a former citizen of Babylon City, the dangerous tower of Mugenjou. Masaki used to be Hevn’s boyfriend (the chick that gets the jobs for the Get Backers) and his ability is the manipulation of light particles.

His unique ability allows him to completely blind the senses of his opponents or hide inside the light. As offensive he manipulates the light into weapons, preferably swords to cut down the enemy. His light manipulation can not be guarded against with armor nor can it be blocked. It attacks and damages the inner organs of the victim and when forming the light into swords, he can use them in similar fashion to the light sabres in “Star Wars”.







*Spoiler*: _Saizou Tofuuin (Fuuga)_ 



*Saizou Tofuuin* (former Higashi-Fuuchoin)

- a former student of the Higashi-Fuuchoin clan and a former friend of Kazuki and member of Fuuga. Plot circumstances caused him to leave Fuuga and ally with the Ura-Fuuchoin (Kokuchoin-clan) who are responsible for the massacres of the Omote-Fuuchoin clan (Kazuki’s clan) and Saizou’s clan.

In childhood days during a tournament between the Omote-Fuuchoin and the Higashi-Fuuchoin, Saizou managed to defeat all of his opponents and upon being declared the winner he asked the wish of fighting the talented heir of the Omote-Fuuchoin clan school, Kazuki Fuuchoin who was hailed to be a genius. At first mistaking Kazuki for a girl who was just aweing Saizou’s fighting skills, he learned about the friendly Kazuki whom he had never seen before but only heard of.

Kazuki greeted him warmly, however making acquaintances and fights are two different things and so Kazuki approached Saizou in a rather merciless way, both unleashing their strongest attacks and splitting apart solid rocks around the battlefield. The fight eventually ended in a draw, but years later when meeting again, Saizou admits that is was only by a stroke of luck.

Although finding a tragic end in the manga, Saizou was said to have the same potential as Kazuki. His Higashi-Fuuchoin style focuses on “Strength” but he is also able to use the forbidden cursed “Black Strings” of the Ura-Fuuchoin clan. His ultimate attack creates a flaming inferno from the friction of his strings but it still couldn’t stand up to Kazuki’s ultimate, which allows him to create a vacuum with his strings.







*Spoiler*: _Yuuri Kokuchoin (Ura-Fuuchoin)_ 



*Yuuri Kokuchoin* (Ura-Fuuchoin)

- the brutal brother of Maiya and Yohan. He doesn’t rely on his strings so much but prefers to fight with a gigantic butcher sword mixed with a hammer. His speed and power outclass many of his opponents but he can also use strings to fight. First fought and defeated Ban with relative ease but was in return quickly beaten in their rematch after Ban’s learning journey.






To be continued...


----------



## Yak (Jan 6, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Maiya Kokuchoin (Ura-Fuuchoin)_ 



*Maiya Kokuchoin* (Ura-Fuuchoin)

- Maiya has, like Hevn a similar affection to light clothing. She keeps her strings stored in a cow-bell tied to her neck, but she can also draw them out from the bells attached to her legs. Her name means ?dancing arrow? and symbolises the way her twin sister died ? she was shot by a stray arrow. Maiya is the only sister of Yohan and Yuuri. Like her brothers, she can also use the forbidden black strings but her fighting style also allows her to create clones or illusions of herself. 






*Spoiler*: _Yohan Kokuchoin (Ura-Fuuchoin)_ 



*Yohan Kokuchoin* (Ura-Fuuchoin)

- he is Kazuki?s biggest rival as the heir to the Fuuchoin-school and became leader of the school after the massacre of the Omote-Fuuchoin clan and after Kazuki was exiled into the Lower Town of Mugenjou. His strength and skill was said to be even higher than Kazuki?s and possibly even exceeding Midou Ban?s fighting abilities before he started his learning journey. Like Kazuki, he wears the Stigma eye but he has it in the right eyeball while Kazuki?s is hidden behind a contact lens in the left eye. 

It is later revealed that he is actually Kazuki?s brother and due to the complicated rules of the Ura-Fuuchoin clan and their fear of the Stigma eye he was born with, Yohan was declared to be a stillborn child and was hidden from the Omote-Fuuchoin clan?s leaders.







*Spoiler*: _Maria Noches - Death Knell_ 



*Maria Noches ? ?Death Knell?* (witch)

- Maria was one of the Witch Queen?s best disciples and acted as both a teacher and a guard for the young Midou Ban. She could be considered the ?Tsunade of Get Backers? cause unlike her young and good looking appearance she is actually 99 years old and only keeps her looks with magic. She cares for Ban in a way she would care for a son she never had and is quite fond of him. However, she also has a lively, rather childish side that?s why she gets along with Ginji very well, too.

Maria?s powers are not to be taken lightly. The complex working of her magic is not easily to understand and explained to work in a complicated way later on but the key is that she can defend herself most of the time. She later reveals to bear the Stigma eye, another proof for her to be able to survive the Beltline of Mugenjou and enter Babylon City. She even managed to stand before Der Kaiser, the Witch Queen?s best disciple, unshaken.






*Spoiler*: _Kiyoji Kagami - Lord of the Mirror_ 



*Kiyoji Kagami ? ?Lord of the Mirror?* (Voodooist/Brain Trust)

- Kagami often only acts as an observer and stays in the background however his great tactical intellect allows him to plan his moves with great timing. He is supposed to be a former citizen of Babylon City and allies with the Voodoo King in order to open the sealed gates to Babylon City and return there. In order to do that, three keys have to be obtained, something Kagami has laid his focus on as it seems.

Kiyoji?s powers should not be underestimated. He is a master of illusions he creates from glass and diamond mirrors and most of the time he plans enough in advance to stay away from harm and only have one of his clones or illusions be attacked. However, Kagami can also attack fiercly. He uses a fine powder called ?Diamond Dust?, made of tiny diamond or glass fragments. According to him they reflect light infinitely and once they are inhaled or make contact to skin they cut their way down ones throat and shred the inner organs to pieces or tear the opponent apart from the outside.

He can also throw and control the movements of his mirror fragments which are sharp like razor blades. In terms of speed only Midou Ban, Akabane Kuroudo and Himiko Kudo with her Acceleration Perfume have matched him. 





To be continued...


----------



## Yak (Jan 6, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Kuroudo Akabane - Dr. Jackal_ 



*Kuroudo Akabane ? ?Dr. Jackal? *(Transporter)

- Dr. Jackal could be both considered the constant enemy and ally of the Get Backers throughout the series and from the point where he was first introduced managed to keep up with the Get Backers since. He is the man both Ban and Ginji fear for his cold and deadly way of dealing with opponents, while Akabane usually refers to it as ?having fun?.

Kuroudo Akabane used to be a real doctor once and is probably also a citizen of Babylon City, just like Kiyoji Kagami. It is yet unknown why he left Babylon City and became a doctor or anything about he actual motives but it is speculated that he was bored and wanted to find someone to test the limit of his abilities ? something he doesn?t know of himself.

Akabane is a fearsome opponent and a very unreliable ally. Like Himiko Kudo he works as a  Transporter, however he holds it in the way that he is only accepting jobs if they are ?fun?, not that he enjoys the job of a Transporter itself. This is why throughout the series he challenges the Get Backers duo frequently. 

In his first encounter with Ginji Amano he was defeated because Ginji drew all his 108 scalpels out of his body via magnetism. Upon their second meeting, Akabane reveals that he has changed his weapons into non-magnetic ceramic scalpels, rendering Ginji?s winning strategy completely useless. This also shows that Akabane is a quick learner and manages to grow stronger to keep up with his opponents.

Akabane?s fighting style is difficult to describe but it mainly relies on his usage of the scalpels which he hides in his entire body and actually forms them from his blood. He furthermore relies on his terrifying speed which usually leaves the readers just staring at people being cut to tiny pieces while it appears as if Jackal hasn?t moved at all.

Akabane?s greatest ability however is the usage of his blood itself. Everything that mixes with it becomes his weapon. In a duel with Kiyoji Kagami he was cut up by his Diamon Dust but didn?t die. Instead, the diamond shards mixed with his blood, instantly allowing him to reproduce diamond scalpels to match Kagami?s feat. He later probably also learned to make clones of himself from his blood like Kagami does it with his mirrors, another hint that he can ?steal? not only materials but also abilities linked to them. 

When he fought Masaki Kurusu, who controls light, his blood dripped on Masaki?s shadow which was created by the light waves Masaki controls, essentially allowing Akabane to assimilate and adapt the light control ability. He could now control ?shadow? and extend it at will, use it to bypass defense and attack inner organs or engulf the opponent to rob him of his senses.

Further abilities of Akabane are the manipulation of his scalpels by hurling them directly at the opponent (?Bloody Stream?), making them twirl around him like a tornado (?Bloody Storm?) or throwing them up in the air and letting them rain down on the enemy (?Bloody Rain?). He can also draw out his ?Bloody Sword?, a fully extended blade with the same characteristics as his scalpels. He only uses it against ?worthy? opponents. He furthermore has used his ?Bloody Cross? ability; a cross-like pattern appears on the inside of his hands and rips the opponent apart in four pieces. It is not explained how this works, but it could be telekinetic or magical in nature.

Another considerable feat of Kuroudo Akabane is that he once was cut up so badly by an opponent that he died. Ginji was lamenting about how out of all people he had to find such a death when Akabane suddenly opened his eyes again, facing a stunned Ginji. When asked why he wasn?t dead, Akabane replied that he ?has never thought about his dead, therefore he can?t die.? Thus said, he stood up and left.






*Spoiler*: _Amano Ginji - Raitei_ 



*Amano Ginji ? ?Raitei/Thunder Emperor? *(Second Generation Get Backer)

- Midou Ban?s current partner in the second generation of Get Backers. He was found as a boy without parents in the Lower Town of Mugenjou where Takeru Teshimine took him in and became his friend, mentor and sort of a father figure. Back then Ginji had still black hair, the colour later changed to blond when his dormant electricity powers awakened.

Ginji is the lively, childish and cheerful half of the Get Backers duo, however if the situation requires it he can be just as serious as his partner Ban and stands up to his powers. Ginji in his base form can generate a voltage of up to 200.000 volts and his physical durability has gone up to a level where he survived falling out of the window of  a 40 storied building or being stabbed through the heart. It also seems that his durability and healing factor is greatly enhanced when he gets in contact with electricity. Ginji can further channel his abilities to become a living electromagnet and attract magnetic substances (or being attracted to them) or he can attract lightning bolts towards his body.


Raitei ? Raitei (Thunder Emperor) is the title Ginji obtained when he formed the gang ?Volts? and became their leader to protect Mugenjou from the monsters of the Beltline, together with the Four Kings of the ?Volts?. 

It was an incident during the teenage days of Ginji and his friends when suddenly monsters from the Beltline entered Lower Town and attacked Ginji?s friends. In a moment of rage Ginji transformed into Raitei and within the blink of an eye all the monsters had been killed and disappeared together with the massacred friends.

It becomes apparent later in the story that Raitei takes over as Ginji?s cold-blooded and enraged character trait when Ginji feels great emotional, physical and psychical pressure or sees his friends in danger. Raitei rampages with the aim of making everything disappear that could bother his ?Ginji-half?. Raitei?s powers are vastly beyond those of ?base? Ginji, in fact only Midou Ban has ever beaten Raitei at 100%.

Raitei?s powers include the generation of extremely high voltage and lighting bolts large and strong enough to cover entire city blocks or rip skyscrapers apart. His magnetism abilities are also amplified as well as his speed and physical strength. Raitei can furthermore emit microwave-radiation and attack with superheated plasma or create clones from it. Opponents near him experience having their blood boiled due to the radiation he emits, which Raitei can also use to x-ray people.

It is said that if Raitei rampages long enough, Ginji could possibly never revert back from this state. In fact, the second time that Ginji ever reverted into his 100% Raitei stage allowed him to transform into his much younger teenage self which is packed with great power, enough to put Midou Ban in a pinch.




To be continued...


----------



## Yak (Jan 6, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Midou Ban (Get Backer)_ 



*Midou Ban* (Second Generation Get Backers)

- the son of ?Der Kaiser? and the grandchild of the Witch Queen, the last great witch of the 20th century. His original name should?ve been Yosaku (?A work sent by God?) but when being a baby he kicked Paul, Ban?s father?s friend, so hard that Paul called him ?Ban?, which became his name and is part of the verb ?yaban?, which stands for ?babaric?.

Ban together with Ginji forms the duo of the current Get Backers and the boy is hailed as a battle genius with great fighting abilities. He possesses fast speed and strength, his base gripping and striking power being roughly at 200 Kilograms. Ban fights solely based on instinct; Dr. Jackal once commented: ?If I think left, you strike right, if I think right, you strike left.? His abilities include the curse of Asklepios, the Snake God under who?s zodiac sign Ban was born and therefore inherited the curse, just like his Grandmother the Witch Queen. When fully powered, it grants Ban incredible strength. A strange, coiled monsterclaw forms over his hand enabling him to even repel Raitei?s high-voltage lighting bolts. His other main move (although not as important as his ?Snake Bite?) is the Jagan, the ?Evil Eye?. A single glimpse at it sends the opponent dreaming for one whole minute. However, it lies within Ban?s hand to chose how long that minute appears for his victim or whatever he experiences in his dream. Being also some sort of curse, the Jagan can not be used more than three times a day and only two times in a row on the same victim.

In his childhood days Ban has lived for several years in and across Europe, always being hunted by shamans, the archenemies of the witch-clan. Ban is one quarter German and in Germany he made friends with Natsuhiko Miroku and his brothers. Ban is a very talented young man who often surprises with his skills and knowledge, be it his talent in planning strategies or playing violin. Often appearing cold or rude, he still is a caring person with a big heart.







*Spoiler*: _Drei Ritter_ 



*Drei Ritter *(Miroku 7?s father, uncle and aunt)

- the personal guard to Der Kaiser. They are formed by Shimon Miroku, father to the Miroku 7 and both his brother and sister. The younger ones were defeated easily by Paul but Shimon was more of a challenge and almost succeeded in defeating Paul. While Shimon uses a large Katana both his brother and sister rely on their huge weapons that seem to resemble a scythe and an oversized Kunai.




To be continued...


----------



## Yak (Jan 6, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Paul Wan - Gale Emperor_ 



*Paul Wan – “The Gale Emperor” *(First Generation Get Backer)

- Paul Wan is the owner of the “Honkytonk” café the Get Backers also use as their place to hang out and as their “operational basis”, so to speak. Although the Get Backers knew it all along since they took over their job from the first generation, it is only revealed very late in the show that the friendly and almost shy Paul was one of the first generation Get Backers, together with Midou Ban’s father, whom Paul shared a similar relationship with like Ban with Ginji now.

Although he basically has retired, a last job of the current Get Backers requires the involvement of Paul, who is not in his prime anymore but hardly to be underestimated. Being the “Gale Emperor” he controls the powers of the wind.

It is said that even at their current state neither Ginji nor Ban at their full power could stood up to the likes of the first generation Get Backers. With a mere foot step Paul can cut his opponents to pieces. He is able to move so fast that even for she schooled eyes of Ban and Ginji everything appears as if Paul wasn’t moving one inch while exchanging dozens of blows within seconds. Furthermore, Paul bears the Stigma eye, like many other people, a sign for his power and how far he has reached in Mugenjou back in the old Get Backer days. Being able to revert back to his “prime days” Paul can also become his younger self again and access incredible power and speed. 

However, when facing one of the “Drei Ritter”, the bodyguard to Der Kaiser, Ban’s father, he was still beaten. Paul then reverted back to his current self and made use of his glasses he wears all the time. The glasses are completely opaque, forcing Paul to rely on his instincts and experience. Knowing that wisdom is a more powerful weapon than youth and strength he managed to defeat Shimon Miroku, the father of the Miroku 7 and strongest of Der Kaiser’s guards.







*Spoiler*: _Der Kaiser_ 



*Midou Ban’s father – “Der Kaiser”* (First Generation Get Backers) 

- A real name was never revealed but the person referred to as Der Kaiser is Midou Ban’s father, the supposed successor of the Witch Queen, a great user of witchcraft and the second half of the first generation of Get Backers. 

Ginji and Ban inherited the tradition of the Get Backers along with their car. It was Der Kaiser who gave Ban to his grandmother, the Witch Queen, who then had Maria Noches take care of him for some years. Circumstances in the story required the first GB duo to reach for Babylon City where they split up with Der Kaiser stating that it was his sole responsibility to set things right when realising that the Witch Queen was going to seal Babylon City. Remaining there he has turned into “a dark lord whom even the monsters of the Belt Line fear”, according to Paul.

Der Kaiser is just like Paul on a whole different level from the current Get Backers. Even Paul had to admit that Ban’s father was on a stage where it was impossible for the Gale Emperor to rival him. He possesses similar speed to Paul, the same terrible power along with advanced witchcraft and possibly even the powers of Asklepios, like Ban, however with a far better control and degree of understanding. He has been seen to exchange blows with Paul on a level where the current GB’s had trouble following or seeing anything at all, when Ban later attacked him seriously and was “speed blitzing” him, Der Kaiser just stood there and caught Ban’s attack out of mid air without even trying. He then proceeded with smashing his son into a large pillar, almost causing it to crumble with relative ease.

His fight against Ban was merely a test to see if his son was able to overcome his curse and not rely on the power of Asklepios when in trouble but more in his own strength. Ban managed to pass the test and cut his father’s shoulder without the powers of Asklepios, Der Kaiser complimented him and his growth and then disappeared. 




To be continued...


----------



## Yak (Jan 6, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Voodoo King_ 



*The Voodoo King
*
- not much is known of him yet other that he is the leader of the Voodooist and a shaman, the arch enemies of the witch clan. He wants to re-enter Babylon City after it was sealed by the Witch Queen and seems to know the archives of the Brain Trust fairly well, which contain all knowledge of human kind?s past, presence and future.

The full extend of his powers hasn?t been shown yet but he is certainly top tier in league with Paul and Der Kaiser. He was easily subduing Shido Fuyuki in his full Chimera form, something even the current Get Backers would have hard trouble with. He also fought on equal footage with Raitei without trying. Being a shaman, he probably is able to control curses and magic. He is also the only character seen so far who has three Stigma eyes ? both his normal ones and an additional one in his forehead, speaking for the great power he must wield.


----------



## Id (Jan 6, 2007)

Tom this Is actually a very interesting idea. I would love to give back my personal feed back and ranking once I know more about the manga version. (Sadly I have only watched the anime, but to me at least was a really good one)


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 6, 2007)

I've already finished the anime. I thought the second season was lacking, but I still watched and "enjoyed" it nonetheless. I have the untranslated manga on my comp and am cycling through it every so often. One day, I plan to buy the published one.

Oh, and I'm gay for him...



Hardo gei..


----------



## Yak (Jan 6, 2007)

Id said:


> Tom this Is actually a very interesting idea. I would love to give back my personal feed back and ranking once I know more about the manga version. (Sadly I have only watched the anime, but to me at least was a really good one)



Feats will be added once I have time for it. ^^


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 7, 2007)

Oh, this thread is the directory? I thought this was a discussion thread for a moment... or is it both?

I'm confused!


----------



## Mori` (Jan 7, 2007)

xDDD

its the discussion thread, but we figured the best place for the directory beta to go and get a look over by other GB fans was in the GB thread before the final thing ends up in the OB =p


----------



## Yak (Jan 7, 2007)

moridin said:


> xDDD
> 
> its the discussion thread, but we figured the best place for the directory beta to go and get a look over by other GB fans was in the GB thread before the final thing ends up in the OB =p



^ what he said.


----------



## Mori` (Jan 11, 2007)

GetBackers 83 translation



T_T


----------



## Yak (Jan 11, 2007)

moridin said:


> GetBackers 83 translation
> 
> 
> 
> T_T



Damn.


*Spoiler*: __ 





I hope Ban doesn't die. So far the manga almost always had a happy end with the crucial scenes but I wouldn't be surprised if the author kept the drama for the end and we have like, a bad ending. I still want to believe that Jackal is just testing him in some way and in the end it all turns out that Ban is neither killed by Akabane nor does disappear because of the Jagan. 

T____T man, this really sucks. And I want scans! I want to see Ban vs. Jackal ownage!


----------



## Mori` (Jan 11, 2007)

some camshot stuff from 81 and 82 as well



wish we could get full raws ><


----------



## Yak (Jan 12, 2007)

moridin said:


> some camshot stuff from 81 and 82 as well
> 
> 
> 
> wish we could get full raws ><



Thanks nonetheless!

Hmph, feels stupid to occupy this thread with two people only >__>


----------



## Mori` (Jan 18, 2007)

chapter 84 got translated



opening line made me laugh xDD

absolutely great chapter, akabane is a monster and the ending...well no spoiling for anyone else reading


----------



## Kaki (Jan 18, 2007)

so the scanning is active and progressing? 

I think my sister has some volumes but I like scans.....


----------



## Mori` (Jan 23, 2007)

85 is translated ^_^


----------



## Yak (Jan 23, 2007)

Man, that's awesome!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Now Ban moves at speeds where Akabane has trouble following and before they were already bouncing around at speeds where even Paul, the fucking Gale Emperor himself, could barely follow. Incredible power and speed inflation going on here. 

Nonetheless, awesome. That's how a fight between Ban and Akabane has to be like, not that shit we got in the anime.


----------



## Mori` (Jan 23, 2007)

haha yeah, i wish this was going to be animated =p


*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm wondering whats going to happen next chapter, Akabane surely has to pull out something insane because it really doesn't seem like he's gone all out yet =p


----------



## Yak (Jan 23, 2007)

moridin said:


> haha yeah, i wish this was going to be animated =p
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Ever since Akabane had displayed that his blood was able to do more than just assimilating different materials he started to creep me out more and more.

I mean, he seems to be able to grow likewise the Get Backers as the storyline proceeds, he can now clone himself and even absorb light and turn it into darkness.

And then Paul's babble about Akabane being some transcendant being and that he can't even die if he doesn't picture it himself... 

Akabane is the Devil. And he fucking scares me. :/


----------



## Mori` (Jan 23, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



yeah, his copying of abilities is quite scary, especially when you couple it with his insane strength already. Hard to see how Ban can actually beat or kill Akabane >___<

It wouldn't even surprise me to see Akabane sprouting some kind of bloody wing in the next chapter =p


----------



## Yak (Jan 24, 2007)

moridin said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man, that would creep me out. XD 


*Spoiler*: __ 





Next week he goes: "Finally, Midou-kun. Truly formidable. It seems that this is my 'limit' - 'Bloody Wing'!"

O.o yeah, Akabane is a beast.

I had a theory on him but I don't think its very likely.

Since Kuroudo has mentioned that both him and Ban are somewhat similar, "monsters" so to speak, despiced by the people around them, I thought that if Ban as a heir of the Witch-clan is a rival to Akabane yet they are similar, Akabane could possibly be related to the Shamans.

But I don't think this really fits in since he doesn't use magic and stuff. He's also nothing like the Voodoo-King so I'm not sure. :/

I had other theories, maybe he's a true vampire O___O
I mean, Aky is wearing all black and he is really pale, he has an awfully obvious affinity to blood and killing and he uses shadows and is kinda immortal...




I bet Akabane could make friends with Alucard.


----------



## bbNaruto (Jan 29, 2007)

What is the latest chapter or volume that it is available int the internet??
I have the comic in malay language until volume 22.....................but i stop buying cause financial problem


----------



## Mori` (Jan 29, 2007)

bbNaruto said:


> What is the latest chapter or volume that it is available int the internet??
> I have the comic in malay language until volume 22.....................but i stop buying cause financial problem



you can find a lot of raw chapters via

Ugly ppl hav bad personalities

and various summaries etc are listed here

Ugly ppl hav bad personalities

---

should be a translation of GB the lost time 86 tomorrow but...



> The end of GB
> Translations of Chapter 86 still to come (hopefully tomorrow), but the latest issue of Shonen Mag says that there will only be 5 more chapters left before the series is over.



only 5 more TT_____TT


----------



## shinjowy (Jan 29, 2007)

Only 5 more chapters to go till the end? Nooo....  


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Does this mean that the fight between Ban and Akabane is the finale fight in the series? If this is the case, then Akabane will most probably lose and die, since Ban is going to die and get erased anyway... Oh well, at least my favorite character would be beaten by my second most favorite character, which isn't at all that bad. 




Here's hoping they give this great manga a great and fitting ending...


----------



## Yak (Jan 30, 2007)

Ne-Ne-Newsflash!

Chapter 86 Translation:




*Spoiler*: __ 




Okay, this chapter causes some fucking confusion. Another chap that comes so Matrix-ish. O.o And Dr. Akabane is the 'Architect' or something? Ginji is Neo and Ban is Trinity? =P


----------



## Mori` (Jan 30, 2007)

woaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhh

matrix xDD


----------



## Twirl (Jan 30, 2007)

Does anyone know if the manga continues beyond where the anime stopped?


----------



## shinjowy (Jan 30, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Ok, that chapter was just... strange. I wasn't expecting what happened to Ban, but as for Ginji... that was so Matrix-ish.


----------



## Mori` (Jan 30, 2007)

Twirl said:


> Does anyone know if the manga continues beyond where the anime stopped?



the last arc in the anime that was in the manga was the venus de milo arc (finished on ep 33), after that the anime concluded on its own bar one ep which was influenced by a later manga arc.

There've been approx 8 further arcs in the manga, the get back the lost arms of the goddess (venus de milo) arc ends by vol 14 in the manga...there are 37 volumes of manga released in japan =p

so yeah, the manga goes miles beyond where the anime stopped xD


----------



## OniTasku (Jan 30, 2007)

Damn, I need to look at the raws and read the translations. I've only read up to Volume 16 (as that is what I've bought up to). Perhaps I'll see if I can buy up to the current GB volume (Japanese, of course) soon.


----------



## Mori` (Jan 30, 2007)

nice oni ^_^

we're lacking for translations and stuff from the middle of GB T_T


----------



## Mori` (Feb 1, 2007)

ah, I once tried to find someone to translate some stuff for me and it proved harder than I expected ><

nice new combo xD


----------



## Yak (Feb 1, 2007)

Some spoiler pics from chapter 83:


----------



## Mori` (Feb 1, 2007)

wahay nice, ah i wish we had more though =p


----------



## Mori` (Feb 3, 2007)

I'm too lazy to copy paste the links here so I'll just paste my lj link =p



latest entry, GB the lost time 87 raw...first time scanning any weekly manga but i figured for the last few weeks of getbackers I'd try help the community survive


----------



## Yak (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanks mori. You are definitely one of the best members on this board. You deserve an award.


----------



## Mori` (Feb 8, 2007)

well there's 

and there's a


----------



## Mori` (Feb 22, 2007)

Its a sad day

scans and summary bits of the last ever getbackers chapter



I'm going to miss you Ban and Ginji T________________T


----------



## Yak (Feb 22, 2007)

Dear GB friends and followers. An era has come to an end today. May the adventures of the Get Backers never be forgotten and the lively spirits of Midou Ban and Amano Ginji may live on in our hearts. 

I salute you, Get Backers of the 3rd, 2nd and 1st generation.
I salute Fuuga and the 4 Kings and the whole Volts Gang.
I salute the Voodooists and the Witchclan.
I salute the Transporters, the Protectors and all the other side characters and villains.

We will miss you.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Feb 22, 2007)

So how many chapters are their in total? I'm only up to chapter 20


----------



## Mori` (Feb 22, 2007)

Not sure in chapters as the count is usually act number (the story arc number) and then the number of chapters in that arc.

for instance the last arc of the series "getback the lost time" is the 12th story arc and lasted 90 chapters, so the last chapter was tagged as Act 12: ch 90.

its about 40 volumes long in total though so that should help ^_^


----------



## stomponfrogs (Feb 23, 2007)

With enough support, SOMEONE willing and able has to pick this up! MH got Captain Tsubasa running with the help of just one generous fellow, so I know it's possible!!


----------



## shinjowy (Feb 23, 2007)

Man, I will miss this series so much!


----------



## Mori` (Feb 26, 2007)

shinjowy said:


> Man, I will miss this series so much!



same T___T

too many great characters


----------



## G-Man (Mar 1, 2007)

The closest a manga has ever (and probably will ever) come to making a Marvel Comics-style super-hero world, with assorted heroes and villains of all shades and flavors!  

There is almost something for everyone in this series, that's why it is so damn awesome, and unlike it's American comic counterparts there's no fear of it jumping the shark; it seems to have ended exactly where it needed to!  *tears of joy*


----------



## HugeGuy (Mar 1, 2007)

So the series has ended? Didn't know that.

I am not up to date yet but I have a question: Is the Voodoo King the single strongest character? Any scans of his feat? I just want to see his badassness that I don't mind being spoiled. XD


----------



## Yak (Mar 1, 2007)

HugeGuy said:


> So the series has ended? Didn't know that.
> 
> I am not up to date yet but I have a question: Is the Voodoo King the single strongest character? Any scans of his feat? I just want to see his badassness that I don't mind being spoiled. XD



Actually, the single strongest character would probably be either Ban or Akabane. Ban kinda outclassed and defeated Akabane, but he couldn't kill him and Akabane more or less still is around. So, I don't know.

Ginji comes in as a close third to second strongest character, I would say, seeing how he became the "King of Creation". Apparently he managed to defeat the Voodoo King or at least draw with him.

so I personally think the strongest: Ban/Akabane
2nd strongest: Ginji/Voodoo King


----------



## HugeGuy (Mar 1, 2007)

> Ginji comes in as a close third to second strongest character, I would say, seeing how he became the "King of Creation". Apparently he managed to defeat the Voodoo King or at least draw with him.


So it wasn't Ban or at least a team effort but instead Ginji alone took down the Voodoo King? And how come an "Emperor of Lightning" becomes the "King of Creation"?


----------



## Mori` (Mar 1, 2007)

Raitei dissapeared after the fight with the voodoo king, its not quite clear if it was a permanant dissapearing of his personality or what but something important happened there ><

there's not whole raws of those chapters, just the occasional picture summary so its confusing T_T


----------



## Yak (Mar 1, 2007)

HugeGuy said:


> So it wasn't Ban or at least a team effort but instead Ginji alone took down the Voodoo King? And how come an "Emperor of Lightning" becomes the "King of Creation"?



Ginji became Raitei for the last time in the series and somehow during that battle he overcame his Raitei side (it turned to stone, cracked and crumbled and from the rubble a normal Ginji emerged, the same happened to the Voodoo King, who turned out to be only the "dark side" of this dark-skinned white-haired guy who'se name I forgot).

Well, after that the way to Babylon City was open but only one person is allowed to enter there. To decide who, Ban used the Jagan for the fourth time on that day, he used it on Ginji, putting him in a scenario where he could either fight and "kill" Ban, who was mercilessly attacking him or he could cling to his friendship and trust and hold on to their name as Get Backers.

Ginji did the latter, proving to Ban that among the two Ginji had truly grasped the meaning of the Get Backers whereas Ban admitted that throughout all the time he still had grudges for his mother and couldn't move on and what not (If I am wrong, correct me Mori :3).

Ginji is allowed to enter Babylon City and fulfill his destiny as the "King of Creation". Up there he learns the truth about Mugenjou and everything else in the GB universe. And its some shocking revealings, I tell you.


----------



## Mori` (Mar 1, 2007)

> the same happened to the Voodoo King, who turned out to be only the "dark side" of this dark-skinned white-haired guy who'se name I forgot



I can only think of kagenuma? 

memory is poor


----------



## Yak (Mar 1, 2007)

moridin said:


> Kagenuma i think?



Yeah, I think that was him. ^^


----------



## HugeGuy (Mar 1, 2007)

> Ginji is allowed to enter Babylon City and fulfill his destiny as the "King of Creation". Up there he learns the truth about Mugenjou and everything else in the GB universe. And its some shocking revealings, I tell you.


Thanks for the summary but just one last question, this "King of Creation" sounds so godly yet you still put him below Ban/Jackal? O_o


----------



## Yak (Mar 1, 2007)

HugeGuy said:


> Thanks for the summary but just one last question, this "King of Creation" sounds so godly yet you still put him below Ban/Jackal? O_o



Actually, it is godly, but only from the location of Babylon City. I don't want to spoil you too much, that's why I'm not going into detail unless you tell me to.


----------



## HugeGuy (Mar 1, 2007)

Ok. Time to keep up it seems.


----------



## little nin (Mar 5, 2007)

ohh a get backers thread my ones in the past fialed 

im on volume 10 atm, where from the site i get it from it's only up to 11

any sites where i could order the other ones?


----------



## Mori` (Mar 5, 2007)

you're in the uk too?



have always been fast, reliable and fairly cheap for me :3


----------



## little nin (Mar 5, 2007)

ah great, ive been using play, but this one seems to be ahead so i can use it  

ty man


----------



## Mori` (Mar 5, 2007)

no problem ^___^

i still need to order volume 17 T_T


----------



## little nin (Mar 6, 2007)

the volume im on, 10, is it good? im guessing a sick ass fight with makubex 

still need to read it  then im on 11 XD


----------



## Mori` (Mar 6, 2007)

ahh volume 10 is a great volume :3

rounds up the IL arc ^_^


----------



## little nin (Mar 6, 2007)

woot

i'll read it later on in the week


----------



## shinjowy (Mar 6, 2007)

this is awesome! more and more people are getting into getbackers!!

Now, if only tokyopop would hurry up with their translations so that we're not stuck looking at raws XD


----------



## little nin (Mar 8, 2007)

only if the anime was revived somehow 

anyone seen the anime?


----------



## Mori` (Mar 8, 2007)

saw the anime, doesn't hold a candle to the manga though


----------



## shinjowy (Mar 8, 2007)

Although if they made an OVA about the arcs the anime never covered, I'm pretty sure it would be awesome XD


----------



## little nin (Mar 9, 2007)

ah i see, i'll read vol. 10 tommorow!


----------



## Mori` (Mar 9, 2007)

shinjowy said:


> Although if they made an OVA about the arcs the anime never covered, I'm pretty sure it would be awesome XD



yeah some ova's would be nice, if they looked as good as hellsings it'd be great =p



little nin said:


> ah i see, i'll read vol. 10 tommorow!



enjoy it!


----------



## little nin (Mar 9, 2007)

i shall!


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Mar 12, 2007)

what volume is chap 21 at?


----------



## Sensou Kage (Mar 15, 2007)

The Get Backers manga is much better then the anime. Currently on volume 14 and will be done with 17 in a week's time.


----------



## Mori` (Mar 16, 2007)

little nin said:


> i shall!



how did it go :3



RamzaBeoulve said:


> what volume is chap 21 at?



should be vol 3 i think ?__?



Sensou Kage said:


> The Get Backers manga is much better then the anime. Currently on volume 14 and will be done with 17 in a week's time.



awesome :3


----------



## Mori` (Mar 19, 2007)

oh neat, cheers ramza!

that'll hopefully be good for getting a few more people interested


----------



## Neenah (Apr 11, 2007)

I love you Mori
I only read 5 vols.
I need moar. <3


----------



## TiTTTS (Apr 17, 2007)

nope its not allowed.. but some people still do it anyways
i know its eng translations come out slow ... so i suggest if u know another language, try finding those.. like i found a chinese version and right now it has like 37 or 38 volumes


----------



## B.o.t.i (Apr 24, 2007)

This manga is the shit I stopped reading before the voodoo child arc.  Basically after that knife guy ''hook'' or something got beat since no more scans were out.I like this manga is there anymore scans after the ''hook'' guys defeat????


----------



## angelofdeath291 (May 24, 2007)

im confused about the ending


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Jun 13, 2007)

í found the getbackers vol6,7,8 from BYAAAH

on this site
blue
need to register to see the download links tho


----------



## Mori` (Jun 13, 2007)

sweet :3

thanks for the heads up ^_^



> im confused about the ending



which bits were confusing you


----------



## Pentagramma (Jun 18, 2007)

first things first:
I love get backers!!! 
The story is awesome, the art rocks and I love it, plain and simple (I am aware that I said this before I was just repeating it for emphasize)

Sad part is, only 13 books are here published now. They are in a three-month-circle...(means every 4th month a new book comes out) ...I have to spend YEARS on getting them all (pokemon-flashback...)

I have heard that there is an anime, I?ve seen the DVDs myself in the store.
BUT: they are in packages, always two together. Costs 50 euros and higher.
Boy, I would buy them if I had the money..sadly I don?t. 
I would need three months pocket money for that. And I?m also buying a few more series, so there?s little chance of me getting them in near future.


But I am curious: Is there a trailer in the internet?
(youtube doesn?t work for me, can?t look there)
If there is, can you tell me where it is?


My favourite chara is Kazuki of the strings. Yeah, at first I thought he was a girl. (That?s why I found him(?) cute with Shido...who belongs to Madoka which is way better)
I love Ginji-Chibi!!!


----------



## little nin (Jun 25, 2007)

i forgot about this thread 

neway i took my volume 10 and 11 with me, im half way through 10, trying to pace myself slowly 

but yeah...still think GB is great


----------



## Caris Lumini (Nov 18, 2007)

First and foremost, I apologise for the bump; second, Get Backers is a really good manga. Now, as for my purpose, can anyone spoil/give me details me about Ban's and Akabane's last battle?


*Spoiler*: __ 



I read Akabane defeated Ban. Was that one Ban's last battle? Did Ban use Asclepius/Ophiuchus? I, honestly, found the result of that battle a bit disappointing. I also read that Akabane reappeared later. Who dealt with him then?


----------



## Seon (Apr 24, 2008)

ok well asknig about your spoilers tag Caris, don't worry Ban wasn't going ALL out, he was just being his powerful usual self, Akabane was being pushed to his limit. The only reason I say Ban didn't go all out because he didn't submit to his Asclepius curse


----------



## josehsmentol (Jun 10, 2008)

*Check this link*

[DLMURL]http://mirror1.homeunix.com:81/onlinereading/index.php?path=Get%20backers/[/DLMURL]

here we have vols from 1 to 19


----------



## RoguefanAM (Jun 23, 2008)

I absoultely love the Get Backers, it's even better than Naruto! (OMG blasphemy!1!1!...ok, no, not really)

Anyway, I wasn't aware that the manga was already finished - and at only forty volumes! Dang it, I wish it would've went on for longer, I'm at volume 19 - meaning I'm basically halfway through the series.  I wanted moar!

Oh well, it was a good series.


----------



## Hephelia (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi everyone!.... Pleaseeeeee!!!!! Help me.... Because a can't read the 88 and 89 chapters translations of the manga I don't undestard the final of the manga (Sorry for my english I'm from Venezuela)... What happend? How Ban come to live?... What happen to Ginji in de Babylon City after talk with his mother?... What is the true meaning of the GB that Paul mention?... And what happen to Der Kaiser?.... Please tell me!!!.... I love this manga and his anime...

Thanks a lot

Bye


----------



## darthpsykoz (Jul 11, 2008)

where do i read the manga from? i watched the anime and luved it, in fact i think anime of get backers >= naruto anime


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jul 11, 2008)

im in the same boat as this guy


----------



## Seon (Mar 11, 2009)

Btw, does anyone know the reason in which they changed the name to Getbackers:Infinity Fortress in north america? 

Since, they did that, Getbackers have been harder to find across stores, also the times in which the manga's are released is scattered so meh. It's annoying.


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 11, 2009)

^ no idea y they did that tbh, i always thought it was called that due to the actual arc of inifinity fortress...


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Apr 3, 2009)

Yay, Get Backers! 

I have to ask fellow fans something. I'm reading Get Backers online, but there is only up volume 20 or so everywhere I have looked. Does anyone know where I can the complete series online?

I would appreciate you help.


----------



## Blade (Nov 9, 2009)

thanks man,keep it up


----------



## Lusankya (Nov 9, 2009)

Nice. I'll check it out later.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Nov 9, 2009)

I finished deleting all of the Japanese text for chapter 2, now I just need to typeset. Also, were making a website, and I'm looking for other typesetters, so if anyone is interested then PM me.



Lusankya said:


> Nice. I'll check it out later.



Thanks, The typesetting job isn't that great at first, but it gets better as the chapter goes on.



FireKain said:


> thanks man,keep it up



No problem, if I can get some people to help I plan on pumping out more chapters.


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 10, 2009)

ill b sure 2 read GB again, thx!


----------



## Blade (Nov 17, 2009)

damn it, ok thanks again


----------



## Gunners (Nov 19, 2009)

Hey do you know where I can get volume 21 onwards?
Edit: Never mind.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Nov 25, 2009)

GetBackers Volume 28 chapter 4 is out. Join the forums to get the chapter.



Gunners said:


> Hey do you know where I can get volume 21 onwards?
> Edit: Never mind.


 Mangafox has up to volume 25, You'll have to buy 26 and 27 though, since I wont scan volumes you can buy.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Nov 25, 2009)

~Greed~ said:


> GetBackers Volume 28 chapter 4 is out. Join the forums to get the chapter.
> 
> 
> Mangafox has up to volume 25, You'll have to buy 26 and 27 though, since I wont scan volumes you can buy.



I'm gonna buy vols 26 and 27 when I can get te chance. Does Amazon have the volumes in whole?

Anyway, I find Ban up to the Kabuto arc kinda overpowered and Ginji sorta underpowered so far in the manga. Its like Ban is over every one of the protaginist by miles and Ginji is struggling to just beat average opponents Ban would consider chump level.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Nov 25, 2009)

Utopia Realm said:


> I'm gonna buy vols 26 and 27 when I can get te chance. Does Amazon have the volumes in whole?



You can get the volumes from amazon






> Anyway, I find Ban up to the Kabuto arc kinda overpowered and Ginji sorta underpowered so far in the manga. Its like Ban is over every one of the protaginist by miles and Ginji is struggling to just beat average opponents Ban would consider chump level.



Actually, Ban has been pretty high tier since  before the manga started and actually holds back alot. Ginji doesn't become Ban's equal until much later in the manga.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Nov 25, 2009)

~Greed~ said:


> You can get the volumes from amazon
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, I had a feeling since his hype has been ridiculoius, seeing as the Braintrust and those in Babylon City have thier eyes on him. Him invoking his curse arm though is  to say the least.

Ginji w/o his lightning abilities looks like a chump but what he did against that water bug chief was quite something. 

Can't wait to see Raitei at full power though.


----------



## Blade (Nov 28, 2009)

Greed can u post a ddl link for chap 4?


----------



## ~Greed~ (Dec 9, 2009)

Getbackers volume 28 chapters 4, 5 and 6 are now on my website


----------



## Yohan Kokuchouin (Jan 5, 2010)

Where Have I been? I can't believe this has gotten active again! Good job Greed!


----------



## Gunners (Jan 5, 2010)

Threads not half as active as it should be imo. Top class manga.


----------



## Peinforever (Jun 26, 2010)

*Question about Amano Ginji*

Hi, does anyone know of Amano Ginji's abilities when he is Lightning Emperor
Can he speedblitz, Does he need to touch someone to use his electric powers, ect. I don't really know if this is the right place for this thread cause Im new but it would be cool if you guys could get back to me on this Thnks


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jun 26, 2010)

This should answer any of your questions. And yea, it's in the wrong section.


----------



## BlaZeR (Jul 17, 2010)

Up to volume 32 can be read at 
Link removed
!


----------



## Gundam Meister (Nov 28, 2010)

*Get Backers*





Author : Yuya Aoki

Artist : Rando Ayamine 


Original run 	1999 – 2007


Volumes 39




Summary : The series tells the story of Ginji Amano and Ban Mido, a pair of superpowered individuals known as the "GetBackers". The duo operates a freelance repossession service out of one of the seedier areas of Shinjuku, Tokyo. For a fee, they will recover any lost or stolen item for a client with "a 100% success rate". The GetBackers' job often leads them into bizarre and dangerous situations in order to "get back what shouldn't be gone". Their targets range from lost video games to misplaced components of an atomic bomb. The plot mostly revolves around their adventures, often complicated by the pair's convoluted, individual pasts and a mysterious place known as the Infinity Fortress.



I read all the way to volume 17 and must say that i love this manga


----------



## Butcher (Nov 28, 2010)

What chapter does the Anime stop at?


----------



## ~Greed~ (Nov 28, 2010)

Butcher said:


> What chapter does the Anime stop at?



The anime doesn't really follow the manga.


----------



## Butcher (Nov 28, 2010)

~Greed~ said:


> The anime doesn't really follow the manga.


At all?

I've asked other people,they said they did but didn't cover a whole lot.


----------



## moocifer (Feb 14, 2011)

Found this randomly through mangafox and it's pretty awesome.  Can't wait for the last 3 volumes.  This should really be more popular.


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Feb 20, 2011)

I love GetBackers! 

Chapter 223

Most of the chapters can be read there. It's very hard to find a good site with a lot of GetBackers chapters so I was overjoyed when I found this site. They have 303/344 chapters and they keep comming.


----------

